# Wings Over Springbank 2019



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2019)

The Wings Over Springbank Airshow is a smallish show at an airport just west of Calgary that's held every two years. As a warbird buff, I usually have few acts at this show that peak my interest and this year was proving to be the same. Though I was not planning to attend the show on the weekend, I decided to head over to the airport on Friday just to see what I could see and was delighted to find out that a full dress rehearsal was about to begin. I grabbed lunch at the flying club cafeteria, got my camera out of the car and took up a front row position at the fence along the flight line for a freebie along with a couple of hundred other folks . The weather was bright and hot with temperatures hovering around 30C and a steady breeze.

There were just three featured warbirds; a P-47, a P-40, and a Dauntless all came from the Erickson Collection out of Madras, Oregon. To start off, here are some pics of those and, if you like, I'll add some more of these and shots of some of the other acts. Though I took these pics myself, credit goes to Photoshop as all have been cropped and modified to enhance their quality. Unfortunately, I was a bit rusty in my technique and forgot to switch over to shutter priority for the in-flight shots so I did not get the prop blurs that I usually try to achieve on those. I realized this in time for the taxiing shots though. Hope you like.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2019)

That p40 is sssswwwweeeet. Never seen it or that particular Dauntless....at least not in those c/s


Good stuff Andy. I would.like to see more if possible.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work Andy, and yes, post some more !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks guys and sure, I'll be happy to post more later tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2019)

Couple of taxi shots. I'll get some more ready and post later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2019)

Awesome shots Andy


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2019)

Really nice Andy


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice Andy, d'you know what the history of the P-40E is? Is it an ex-Canadian machine?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank guys.

Grant, from the Erickson Collection website: "This aircraft was purchased direct from Curtiss by the British Purchasing Commission (i.e. it was not a Lease-Lend aircraft with a USAAC serial). It was delivered to the RAF on 6 November 1941 as AK940. It was allocated to the Royal Canadian Air Force and served with 111 Squadron. It was re-numbered to 1058 later in the war, and finally struck off charge on 16 August 1946. The aircraft also flew with 133 Squadron, was coded X and was based at Tofino, British Columbia and Sea Island, BC."

The markings are as AK940 would have appeared prior to October 1942 when orders were given to remove all squadron codes from these aircraft. Without digging further, I can't vouch for the accuracy of the actual scheme or markings but I do suspect that the C-type roundels on the fuselage and wing uppers are not kosher. Here are some more detail shots of this aircraft:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2019)

Great shots Andy, and it looks like that P-40 has a GPS gun sight !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeed!

A few detail pics of the Dauntless follow. Unfortunately, the TBolt was parked a bit further away and I wasn't able to get close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice shots Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2019)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks Hugh.

The 2019 CF-188 demo team theme this year is the history of the RCAF and the colours are a lot more subdued than some of those from the past. Nonetheless, the solo act did perform its usual show of speed, power, and manoeuvrability to thrill newcomers and youngsters. I took only a few shots and discarded the majority but here are the postable ones:

Always amazes me how they manage not to hit the ground.....









Heritage flight with the P-40:






A lucky capture with the faint moon in the background:






Down and time for a cold one:


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2019)

Cracking shots Andy - competition winners, especially the second and fourth pics !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)

Agreed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks guys. As I said Photoshop gets a lot of the credit. The distance to the subjects was pushing the limits of my 300mm zoom so I had to sharpen the images in PS. Should really invest in a better lens.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2019)

Last batch of miscellaneous acts:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2019)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------

